# VOTE! Best Skyscraper of 2010!



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

1.burj khalifa,dubai










2.hongkong icc,hongkong










3.the sail marina bay,singapore










4.abraj al bait,macca










5.moscow international business center,moscow


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

*THE SAIL @ MARINA BAY
*The Sail @ Marina Bay (Chinese: 滨海舫) is a waterfront lifestyle condominium located in the Marina Bay area in Singapore. It was completed in 2008. The first tenants have moved into Central Park Tower in July 2008. Residents moved into Marina Bay Tower a few weeks later. The structure of The Sail is 245 metres (804 ft.) and 70 stories high and is Singapore's tallest condominium/apartment and among the top 10 tallest residential buildings in the world.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

*HONGKONG INTERNATIONAL COMMERCE CENTRE*
The International Commerce Centre (traditional Chinese: 環球貿易廣場) (abbr. ICC Tower) is a 108 floor, 484 m (1,588 ft) skyscraper completed in 2010 in West Kowloon, Hong Kong, making it the tallest building in Hong Kong. It is a part of the Union Square project built on top of Kowloon Station. The development is owned and jointly developed by MTR Corporation Limited and Sun Hung Kai Properties, Hong Kong's metro operator and largest property developer respectively


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

*ABRAJ AL BAIT *
The Abraj Al-Bait Towers also known as the "Mecca Royal Clock Hotel Tower" is a complex under construction in Mecca, Saudi Arabia by the Saudi Binladin Group. Upon completion, the tallest tower in the complex would stand as the tallest building in Saudi Arabia, and the tallest and largest hotel in the world, with a planned height of 601 m (1,972 ft). Upon completion, the structure would have the largest floor area of any structure in the world with 1,500,000 m2 (16,150,000 sq ft) of floorspace.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

*BURJ KHALIFA*
Burj Khalifa (Arabic: برج خليفة‎ "Khalifa Tower"),[8] known as Burj Dubai prior to its inauguration, is a skyscraper in Dubai, United Arab Emirates, and the tallest man-made structure ever built, at 828 m (2,717 ft).[8] Construction began on 21 September 2004, with the exterior of the structure completed on 1 October 2009. The building officially opened on 4 January 2010,[1][9] and is part of the new 2 km2 (490-acre) flagship development called Downtown Dubai at the 'First Interchange' along Sheikh Zayed Road, near Dubai's main business district.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

*MOSCOW INTERNATIONAL BUSINESS CENTRE*
The City of Capitals complex, symbolizing Moscow and St.Petersburg, is located on plot 9. The tower Moscow has become the first super tall skyscraper in Europe.
More than half of the top floors are taken up to an entertainment complex, office suites, and large apartments. The Сity of Capitals consists of two towers - the 73-floor "Moscow Tower" and the 62-floor "St.-Petersburg Tower", reaching heights of 306 and 255 meters, respectively. Floors 17 and 18 of both towers are offices. The entire complex sits on a main lobby consisting of 6 underground floors and 4 aboveground floors of public space. The upper floors of the base structure will contain shops, a fitness center, presentation halls, and restaurants[7].
To create the concept for the offices in the City of Capitals, other business complexes and business centers from other parts of the world were studied.
The spatial structure of the complex with steps of columns 9 meters high enables the organization of offices with open layouts from 500 up to 3,500 square meters. An entrance to the office section of the complex is situated near a quay, leading from underground parking to retail galleries.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I like the HONGKONG INTERNATIONAL COMMERCE CENTRE tho most...

Its not the tallest but I think its the best proportioned building there.


----------



## aismanggo (Aug 11, 2009)

i love russian tower..its looks very modern.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

are these towers completed yet?

Anyway, my favourite is Burj Dubai. Al-bait is hideous and the other three are just ordinairy.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

all of them are completed.only abraj al bait is in finishing,best skyscraper doesnt need to be the highest..also doesnt need to be extraordinary..do u have other nomines?


----------

